# 사랑이란게 노력으로도 안 되는 이라고 알았어요.



## herrMrtn

안녕,

I heard this line (or something that sounds like it) in a Korean drama:

 사랑이란게 노력으로도 안 되는 이라고 알았어요.

and think it means something along the lines of "I know that love doesn't work even with effort" (a very loose translation), but I don't think I'm reproducing the Korean sentence in writing correctly (my Korean is hardly any good). Can someone kindly help me out and point out the mistakes with my attempt?

고마워요!


----------



## block99

Hi, your attemt was pretty good, but It was something wrong.

사랑이란게 노력으로도 안되는 것이라는 걸 알았어요.( it is more natural) 
other is possible, too.

 사랑이란게 노력만으로는 안되는 것이라는 걸 알았어요.(it is something different. it means love need more than just effort. more common Korean)


----------



## herrMrtn

정말 고마워요!

I really want to know the exact line that was said, though, and it was spoken too fast in the drama. I'm sure of most of it

사랑이란게 노력으로도 안되는 ?? 알았어요.

but there's a sound or two I couldn't catch where the question marks are. What should go there to make the sentence grammatical/natural?


----------



## block99

If you need a word, it will be OK.
사랑이란게 노력으로도 안되는 걸 알았어요. 
Bye!


----------

